# Paying Taxes in OZ



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

O.K so I am going to be in Oz soon (hurrah!) and since I'll be working, I know I have to get a Tax File Number and file a tax return sometime and either get or give money... Straight forward enough, but....

So I get a tax file number, get a job... then what? does the PAYG/tax money come directly out of my pay? Is that something my employer sets up or me? or the government?

When do i have to do a tax return (like what month of the year is it due) and do i get a pack sent to me or do i have to get it/do it online myself?

Is the form hard to fill out? 

I had a look on the ATO website but I have never lodged a tax return in my life so a lot of the stuff they are talking about is new to me and i want to make sure i understand it correctly. I basically want to make sure that i do things right from the begning rather than find out later whooops i was supposed to fill out this form....

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A week to go!, that was quickly organised, no northern hemi winter eh! and looks like being a roaster of a summer too.

But with the Taxes, yep get the TFN and with a job, your employer should have a form that you fill in that kind of just has you registered with them/ATO as an employee and they'll work out what ammount of tax you're likely to be due for and it along with any superannuation contributions you want to make on top of compulsory company 9% super[that's 9% of any salary that a company has to contribute and you have the choice of what type of superannuation fund - some larger employers have had their own in the past but more opt now for outsourcing it to major Financial Industry players].

There are also private and Industry related funds Industry Super Fund | HESTA Super Fund Australia?s leading industry superannuation fund for health and community services as an example to give you an idea of that side of things.

But back to taxes, and yep you don't see them, and taxation year is July to June and so once the financial year ends and a company gives you what is called a group certificate - details your salary, super and taxes paid [expect to get it between a week and a few weeks after June 30] you can do your annual tax return, either via the mail or online, online being quicker and returns final date for submission is October 31 st.

Taxpacks do get sent out and if you do not receive one, just head down to a News Agency [Paper Shop] and they'll usually have a stock of them.

The current system is on a user onus basis to some extent and that means whatever you might submit [especially with an online submission] will be accepted and so if you have a lot of claim deuctions/rebates etc. so that the ammount of tax an employer has taken out over a year is greater than what you are liable for after claims etc., you will be due a refund and can elect that to be paid direct to a bank account.

If the employer for some reason or other has not taken out enough tax, you can be liable to pay some.

It's a lot easier than what a Visa application is!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Wanderer!

That makes a lof of sense and puts my mind at ease--I didnt want to miss a form or something... in the U.S, I would say that it happens more often than it should that people do not pay taxes simply because they didn't know how much they had to or how, or even by not sending the right form to the right agency (eg: federal vs state agencies). Unfortunatly, mistakes aren't easily forgiven in this sort of situation...

So, let me make sure i understand--when I get a job, I'll sign a form and what not which basically signs me up to pay tax on said job. Then I have nothing to do with that until June/July.... at which point I will be given a piece of paper from my employer to help me out with the tax form and I can get a tax pack to get some help. Then I go online and fill out the return and wait and see what happens?

Sounds simple enough.... plus i dont have any major assests or anything like that that would complicate matters... I just hope there are some rebates I could get a hold of =) Do you know if there are any for public transport users? Is there anywhere I can see what sort of rebates you could get so that I could better prepare evidence should i qualify for one? Is there a practice sheet or something?

Here's another question, but it relates mainly to my BF, we were both wondering and unsure--now that we are a legally recognised couple/defacto... does it affect tax as we are now considered "double income"?

Hmmmm maybe i should talk to a tax person when the time comes, but if there is any other info you could help me out with that would be awesome!

Can't believe im going to be "dowyn unda" is a week!!! can't wait for some sun!!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hi elk,*


> So, let me make sure i understand--when I get a job, I'll sign a form and what not which basically signs me up to pay tax on said job. Then I have nothing to do with that until June/July.... at which point I will be given a piece of paper from my employer to help me out with the tax form and I can get a tax pack to get some help. Then I go online and fill out the return and wait and see what happens?
> 
> Sounds simple enough.... plus i dont have any major assests or anything like that that would complicate matters... I just hope there are some rebates I could get a hold of =) Do you know if there are any for public transport users? Is there anywhere I can see what sort of rebates you could get so that I could better prepare evidence should i qualify for one? Is there a practice sheet or something?
> 
> Here's another question, but it relates mainly to my BF, we were both wondering and unsure--now that we are a legally recognised couple/defacto... does it affect tax as we are now considered "double income"?


Just remember to get your TFN as you'll need that for the employer and for a bank account.
No rebates for public transport but it works by default with PT usually making a loss and so subsidised by the governement and then you look at taxes vehicle owners pay via registration and excise on fuel, there's a heap of incentives to use PT or like out alternative PM has done to Parliament House quite often - ride a bike [Tony'll probably be advised his profile may no longer allow that but he is certainly a bloke of the people].

Pop into a newsagency on arrival and you'll be able to get a TaxPack for 2008/2009 and see what it's all about, they not changing too much year by year.
It's only when you start working multiple jobs and may be able to claim transport costs between jobs etc. that some hefty claims are possible and a person with a family and dependants gets allowances/rebates but not two taxpayers asa couple.

You'll not really need a tax agent unless you want to start up a business and feel more detailed info than you can get from government web sites will help, though their fees are not too cheap!.


----------



## sie (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi 
im a brickie, looking into coming over 2 oz in june 2010, im looking through job searches and alot of them are asking for own ABN card. What is it for?


----------



## kaz101 (Feb 17, 2010)

sie said:


> Hi
> im a brickie, looking into coming over 2 oz in june 2010, im looking through job searches and alot of them are asking for own ABN card. What is it for?


ABN card or number? ABN is Australian Business Number and shows that you've registered your business.

Take a look at the government page on the Australian Business Register:
ABR - Home Page

Rgds,
Karen


----------

